# Longest pay month ever!



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Sure most of you guys are the same, but getting paid on the 31st this months is a massive thorn! Especially when I only got half a months wage half way through December.

So, while living on a tight budget for the next 3 weeks, can anyone suggest any foods that are cheap, but good for a weight gainer. I was doing great before Xmas but the whole holiday period has thrown me off big time.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> Sure most of you guys are the same, but getting paid on the 31st this months is a massive thorn! Especially when I only got half a months wage half way through December.
> 
> So, while living on a tight budget for the next 3 weeks, can anyone suggest any foods that are cheap, but good for a weight gainer. I was doing great before Xmas but the whole holiday period has thrown me off big time.


Well the obvious ones are oats, pasta, rice, oils, sunflower seeds and such. And for protein, eggs, pork and some cheaper cuts of beef depending on how tight the budget is...


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Eggs are 15 for £1 at farmfoods at the moment


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

atm i use a bag of MP whey, so 5kg. works out at, 30p a serving, so not much a day there.

turkey mince or turkey steak when on sale with been on a cut for extra lean meat, £3.50 a day on that.

oats are a right win for been cheap, £1-2 a kg and there is 710g of carb per kg with fat and pro in it.

bulk buy brown rice and pasta, and instead of sauces use a bit fo olive olive oil after its cooked and added some spice and seasoning, taste amazing and cost less than a sauce

£10 quid for 3l of EVOO in asda, taste nice too.

depending on your weight you could have your full bulk for about £6 a day or more or less if your smaller or a giant

*edit, forgot eggs since am allergic  * eggs are great and cheap as hell


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> Eggs are 15 for £1 at farmfoods at the moment


That's good that is!! Might go stock up on them by buying all the ones with the longest date lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> That's good that is!! Might go stock up on them by buying all the ones with the longest date lol


I had literally just bought 60 from aldi when i'd seen the offer.. Gutted


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> I had literally just bought 60 from aldi when i'd seen the offer.. Gutted


I bet you were, I need some so has fell right for me :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm just greatful to get paid.

Not been paid for last month yet, boss has till the end of the week before he gets a slap!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

Try coming back from ya xmas hols to see this on the side of your workplace.

Safe to say as soon as he walks in he'll be flying back out. Cvnt!!


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> atm i use a bag of MP whey, so 5kg. works out at, 30p a serving, so not much a day there.
> 
> turkey mince or turkey steak when on sale with been on a cut for extra lean meat, £3.50 a day on that.
> 
> ...


What's EVOO? I've heard about this everywhere but never asked lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Benls1991 said:


> What's EVOO? I've heard about this everywhere but never asked lol


Extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ahhh, got that then


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> Ahhh, got that then


just dont read it and think, wow loads fo good fat ill drink alot, your bowels will not be impressed and neither will your toilet

i did that when i mis measure ti at first when i got the bulk buy for cheap...


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> just dont read it and think, wow loads fo good fat ill drink alot, your bowels will not be impressed and neither will your toilet
> 
> i did that when i mis measure ti at first when i got the bulk buy for cheap...


I didn't even think of drinking it lol, just going to add it to my food


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

L11 said:


> I had literally just bought 60 from aldi when i'd seen the offer.. Gutted


Where's farmfoods in n town?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mey said:


> Where's farmfoods in n town?


In St James, next to pets4vets (opposite pizza hut)


----------

